# Maple tre



## Brgitte (Feb 25, 2002)

I live in Shorewood, Wisconsin and the trees are currently undergoing rather aggressive "pruning." I have a maple tree that may be subject to such pruning that has a trunk and then a bifurcation with two almost equal-sized branches. I am afraid that the slightly lower one may be sawed off. What is the normal shape for a Maple? Can I lobby to have the limb spared? 

Brigitte


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 25, 2002)

I've seen the work the Shorwoods contractor is doing. I assume you are refering to street trees wich are owned by the village

The problem is that they have certain legal specifications they have to work to. Relating to clearance for traffic, something like 15 feet.

You could call the Village public works dept. to see if anything can be done.

If you would like me to take a look at it, drop me a line.


----------



## Jay Banks (Feb 25, 2002)

Brigitte,
Here is an opportunity to educate the municipality on proper tree care. If the public works folks are doing the work in house they may not be following ANSI pruning standards. These are the standards with the industry uses to set guidlines for pruning.

Yes, they have to maintain a certain height over roadways and sidewalks. But that should have happened over time not in just one pruning cycle.

Show them this material for a start.
http://www.isa-arbor.com/consumer/young.html


----------



## Brgitte (Feb 25, 2002)

I appreciate the information, Jay. I think the maple in reference probably qualifies as a mature(ish) tree. It is probably close to 18 years old. I have already contacted the village about the aggressive pruning and the person I talked to said that unfortunately they were making up for a several-year period when not much had been done. Apparently there is an arborist overseeing all the pruning, but though I am a lay person it sure looks aggressive. I printed out the information on pruning that you provided and will try to spare my maple. 

Thanks so much, again. Brigitte


----------



## Jay Banks (Feb 25, 2002)

Unfortunately municipalities forego regular pruning when budgets are tight. Here in VA there is a citizen volunteer system in several communities that prune/train young trees so they don't become a problem many years after planting.

Good luck.


----------

